# Strangles



## digger2 (23 June 2016)

Anyone aware of the outbreak of strangles in East Devon and is it contained. How safe would it be to visit Bicton. 

Thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 June 2016)

The Strangles in question is "Atypical Strangles" and has been confirmed at a yard in East Devon at a yard called "Canterbury Farm" which is on the B3180 road just after the Halfway Inn as you travel up to Woodbury Common. Information about it is on Facebook on "The Nutty Nags" group and in other places.

Two horses at Bicton have apparently, during the last week, been under observation and tests and there was a statement issued by them this morning to say that they are "all clear", this will also I guess be on their website too. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## digger2 (24 June 2016)

Thanks Mijods yes very helpful.  I'm not really a big Facebook user, and couldn't  get past all the recent adverts. I'll have another go thanks


----------

